# Gilchrist Lid?



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 13, 2012)

I saw this item at an antique mall recently for $1. It was marked "Reamer". 
 Not sure how it could 'ream' anything since it is smooth[]
 Looked like some sort of immerser lid to me.
 I looked up the patent numbers marked on it.
 Its a lid from a jar designed by Ruth Gilchrist of Wilkes-Barre PA.
 Never heard of it before?  Are they rare or common?
 Anyone have one?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 13, 2012)

Patent


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 13, 2012)

Top


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 13, 2012)

jar


----------



## idigjars (Nov 14, 2012)

Good find especially for a dollar????  Congrats!  Definitely not common but not rare either.  Paul


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 14, 2012)

they fit the gilchrist fruit jars made in elmer NJ    they are getting much harder to find


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 14, 2012)

if anyone needs it for a jar they have I will send it for free.  It does have some hairline cracks in it but is good enough for display.


----------



## deenodean (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't see them in the Red Book under the Geez...do you know if they are listed?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 14, 2012)

its 1109 in RB9


----------



## deenodean (Nov 14, 2012)

OK , got it now..it is the same # in rb 10...thanks.. []


----------



## THE BADGER (Nov 14, 2012)

hey matt,i think it looks like the same one i dug 2 weeks ago.if it is from wilkes-barre thats not to far from me .  badger


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 15, 2012)

> hey matt,i think it looks like the same one i dug 2 weeks ago.if it is from wilkes-barre thats not to far from me . badger


 
 It has the patent number embossed on the rim if it is the same as this one.
 THere are other similar immerser inserts.


----------



## Mintendo DS (Jan 28, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> if anyone needs it for a jar they have I will send it for free.  It does have some hairline cracks in it but is good enough for display.


 
 Hi, I'm a newbie here, and to collecting jars. I have a Gilchrist jar and zink lid but I don't have this pickle pusher. I would be interested in it if its still available. What are its dimensions? Thanks- Dave


----------

